# Can't think of a title.



## Mosquito (Jan 28, 2008)

I tried to "embed" but its being weird.. so here's the linkage. 



Nothing very useful, just a short video to gawk at. :-\


----------



## Labea (Jan 29, 2008)

and as he sits up to watch to train go off in the distace... ANOTHER ONE PLOWS HIM

that was neat, i'd be scared shitless to try that.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 30, 2008)

im fairly sure that was done with a tripod through the bottom of a tressle.


----------



## Mosquito (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the fixage ;D


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 31, 2008)

damn.


----------

